# Vernon Deer Hunt Video



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Here is a video a friend of mine made of our Vernon hunt.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice video, looked like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting the video. I think I killed the buck at 1:48. Then I searched your posts for the photos you shared and found a pic of the buck I killed on your "30 bucks" thread-- with the long cheater. I'll send you a pm. 

And all 3 bucks you guys had on the video hit list are well above average for the Vernon (or most LE units in UT). You guys did well turning up high end bucks to chase.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fun video. Thanks


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

And the draw odds for Vernon just went down.

Nice Video


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Really, really cool video, toasty! This is my favorite part of these forums when people post up their adventures. 

I can understand the mixed emotions, but that is still a fine buck. What a cool experience!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Well done

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Toasty really enjoyed your video. Hoping to draw an archery tag this year

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Toasty really enjoyed your video. Hoping to draw an archery tag this year
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Not my video, a friend made it. Archery would be fun a fun, but tough hunt out there, not a lot of cover. On a dry year, you could do really well over water.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

This was a great video. My good friend is planning to hunt the Vernon muzzy this year. It'll be a new learning experience for us. We spend all of our time on oak creeks, so we will be learning Vernon. Looking forward to it, and congrats on your hunt.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Blackie6 said:


> This was a great video. My good friend is planning to hunt the Vernon muzzy this year. It'll be a new learning experience for us. We spend all of our time on oak creeks, so we will be learning Vernon. Looking forward to it, and congrats on your hunt.


 Don't count your chickens until May


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Things do change often in the points game, I understand that. But with his points, and points that's it's taken in the past to draw, I would be very surprised if he didn't draw.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Does anyone out there agree that the LE hunts should be modified some to prevent point creep? Example say a guy was putting in for Book Cliffs for 13 years and then he hears Vernon is good so he changes to Vernon and that makes Vernon harder to draw? I think you should be stuck with what you put in for and not be able to change areas back and forth. Gee do you think I'm talking about myself ?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Does anyone out there agree that the LE hunts should be modified some to prevent point creep? Example say a guy was putting in for Book Cliffs for 13 years and then he hears Vernon is good so he changes to Vernon and that makes Vernon harder to draw? I think you should be stuck with what you put in for and not be able to change areas back and forth. Gee do you think I'm talking about myself ? :OX/:


I'll have to say I don't agree at all. It may make it harder for the guys with less points to draw, but for the guy who has waited 13 years it does not. If you study the information posted each year we see guys with very high numbers of points that opt to take a lesser tag somewhere and put in for a unit they could have drawn years before. Be it age, health conditions, or any other unknown reason I feel we should always have the option to back up, take a lesser tag if needed or wanted and hunt if we've waited long enough to build up points.

Great video Tyson! I love it and it sure makes me want to be back out hunting mule deer again.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok I see your point. but it does effect high point holders too. 2 years ago I was one of only 7 who did not draw and last year one of 15. So where did the additional 8 come from? some other area. Its fusterating but maybe this year. thanks man


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Does anyone out there agree that the LE hunts should be modified some to prevent point creep? Example say a guy was putting in for Book Cliffs for 13 years and then he hears Vernon is good so he changes to Vernon and that makes Vernon harder to draw? I think you should be stuck with what you put in for and not be able to change areas back and forth. Gee do you think I'm talking about myself ?


No that's why they are points so you have options. Le deer has so few limited options now. People get tired of waiting on premium units and drop to lesser to increase thier odds.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Also people just build points and never enter the drawing at all than BAM grab the max point tags. You might be amazed at how many points people are holding that didn't apply for a tag last year. Utah posts the numbers before listing the unit with application and point numbers

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Ok I see your point. but it does effect high point holders too. 2 years ago I was one of only 7 who did not draw and last year one of 15. So where did the additional 8 come from? some other area. Its fusterating but maybe this year. thanks man


You're right, it does impact everybody that applies for that hunt really. The unfortunate thing is that there are so many factors that play into drawing odds that we can't track. There are also tons of different scenarios and ways we could do things. No perfect way for everyone I guess.

I've got an opinion on a way that would help fix things but I'll post in a new thread so as not to completely hijack Mikes video thread.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

You are correct about people just buying points, didn't really think about them. I guess you would have to be in my shoes . When I started all this 6 points was a sure thing, and life is short so after I draw this year lol I wont care anymore about the process :O--O:


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Group apps & youth hunters also throw the odds we see out the window as well as tags allocated to youth or Sr. hunters. Some of these probably won't apply if you are fortunate enough to be in the bonus round.

I do feel your pain, I waited forever to get a deer tag so I could kill a buck the same size as the one's I kill in the general season areas, then sat with no deer and no elk points and the thoughts of waiting probably 20 years to hunt elk.

Pretty poor options and it gets worse every year with point creep


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike-- just wanted to publicly thank you for the photos and your attitude. I appreciate it!


----------

